

Ask HN: What are good questions to ask during the first week of a new job? - twrkit

I start a new job this week and would like to set myself up for success. What are some questions I can ask of my colleagues and manager to get things off on the right foot?
======
bennyg
Ask about almost everything. Workflows, who to talk to to make things happen,
etc. Seriously, ask about everything. It doesn't make you look bad (unless you
keep repeating the same question and don't get any work done).

------
krapp
Questions are a burden to others; answers a prison for oneself.

------
wonkus
What world leaders do we currently spy on and how?

------
Theodores
How about 'okay, who is for tea and who is for coffee?'

Hopefully you can make a fantastic cup of tea. There is skill to it, believe
me. You would also be amazed at how many people really appreciate a quality
cuppa. They will thank you for it. In so doing you have a great opportunity to
make friends, make sure you are able to get names right, put people at ease
and start building relationships.

You can't go straight up to the boss and ask who really runs the show around
here, however, make a few beverages, get to know people, gossip, banter, have
a laugh, share some great jokes and, before you know it, you will be privy to
pertinent information. You are straight onto 'water cooler chat' and that is
that.

Just do what you can to break the ice, and, best of luck with your new job!

P.S. You are allowed to ask the same question about something three times. Any
more than that and people will wonder if you are retarded.

------
mortyseinfeld
I'm actually being very picky and asking lots of detailed questions before I
accept a position. Especially things concerning team dynamics.

